# Slow down filter flow in Marineland Eclipse Three Gallon Tank?



## Kittycosmos (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi there,

I wonder if anyone can post a photo and description of how they used aquarium sponge to slow the filter flow in their Marineland Eclipse tank? I bought some aquarium sponge, but it doesn't seem to have had much effect.

Thank you.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Could you post a picture of the filter itself? I have the 5 gallon but dont know exactly what your model looks like. I can show you via the picture what to do.

Generally speaking, you put the sponge slightly over the outtake then rubber band/use string to tie against the filter holding itself and have the sponge go into the water a little bit (at least).

After a while, the current will slow, like the directions say. Mine did and I actually dont even really need a baffle now


----------



## Thunderloon (Feb 6, 2011)

The eclipse 3/hex 5 filter is a little tricky to slow.

Since it relies on the flow rate of the water to operate the bio-wheel you have to disperse the flow instead of slowing it down.

Best method I've found so far involves drilling some holes on the end and back so as to continue the output holes around the end. You could also put the holes on the bottom at the end so the water has time to run through the bio-wheel then drops out into the tank.

You CAN use a rubber band to hold a curled piece of plastic up against the bottom so that it produces a baffle in front of the flow coming out.

The filter will also slow down some if you micro-regulate the water level in the tank. As the water level drops it becomes harder for the poorly made impeller to lift water up over the filter and the flow slows.


----------



## Kittycosmos (Mar 24, 2011)

*Marineland 3-Gallon Filter*

Here's a photo of the filter. 

Thanks again,

K.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Hm, could you show us the different angle? Like, not of the top, but like the sides? I have pics of what I did in a thread, but not with AQ sponge. You can use the same principles, though. Lemmie find it, I have a feeling we have a very similar filter.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=66549 Towards the bottom of the post.


----------

